

Show HN: Skimmable Videos - adamzerner
https://skimmablevideos.herokuapp.com/

======
tmchow
This is fantastic, can't wait to play with this.

One piece of feedback: on mobile view of your homepage, you should do a better
job exposing more of your content instead of relying on the hamburger for
navigation. Just adding links after the Victor quote would be a step up.

------
unholiness
Love it. Something like this catching on would really address the bulk of my
hatred of video tutorials.

A few minor tweaks:

1\. Your home page is missing a concise description of what this actually is:
videos with links to their subsections.

2\. It takes a few clicks to see an example, and when I get there, the
interaction isn't transparent: why would I click on what just looks like
paragraph text?

3\. In multivideo skims, starting a subsection of a new video should pause the
previously playing video -- when I flip to a new page in a book, I don't want
the old page still yelling at me.

Overall, great stuff, and I hope to see it expanded further!

------
Glench
A couple other references. My own work in this area:
[http://glench.com/EyesOnThePrize/](http://glench.com/EyesOnThePrize/)

My friend RMO has been working on alternate representations of video for
years. One of his many experiments: [http://teleputer.org/#/montage-
interdit](http://teleputer.org/#/montage-interdit)

~~~
sitkack
This reminds me of some of the research by Maribeth Black [0] on the Future of
Reading.

Eyes on the Prize is amazing in its density and approachability. What are your
thoughts on debate platforms like the one at the Economist [1] ?

[0]
[http://xenia.media.mit.edu/~mbb/newcv.html#projects](http://xenia.media.mit.edu/~mbb/newcv.html#projects)

[1]
[http://www.economist.com/debate/overview/263](http://www.economist.com/debate/overview/263)

------
pgbovine
Related work:
[http://vis.berkeley.edu/papers/videodigests/](http://vis.berkeley.edu/papers/videodigests/)

~~~
adamzerner
I think the advantage to my version is that there's much less of a barrier to
making a skim.

1) You don't have to email anyone for an access code and subsequently create
an account.

2) You don't have to wait to be emailed for link to your videos "digest
creator".

I suspect that these barriers are enough to prevent most people from creating
skims. See
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/f1/beware_trivial_inconveniences/](http://lesswrong.com/lw/f1/beware_trivial_inconveniences/)
for the power of trivial inconveniences.

------
sitkack
A static version of a similar idea is the documentation system used @ ifixit,
[https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Canon+PowerShot+A75+Motherboard...](https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Canon+PowerShot+A75+Motherboard-
Capacitor+Replacement/9170) which they spun off into a standalone product,
[http://www.dozuki.com/](http://www.dozuki.com/)

------
ianremsen
One thing this could be really good for is organizing concert videos.
[https://skimmablevideos.herokuapp.com/skims/show/549daa1c66f...](https://skimmablevideos.herokuapp.com/skims/show/549daa1c66f7e50200ff0494)

------
frading
Very interesting. My own startup with similar possibilities:
[https://www.everytimehq.com](https://www.everytimehq.com)

------
milkmiruku
thank you, very nice! i had to double take to click on 'All' to find the
demos. an automatic next play / playlist would be useful. how about a feature
that allows one to jump between videos, to refer to sections and insert video,
comments, etc.? VJing with pattern presets..

------
neoteo
Ok, so who's going to start doing the WWDC's ?

